#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  IIIT Allahabad admission 2015, cut off, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## ajaytopgun

*IIIT Allahabad Year of Establishment:* 1999.

*IIIT Allahabad Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*IIIT Allahabad Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.


*CONNECTIVITY:*

*Nearest Airport :* Bamrauli Airport, Allahabad
*Distance from Airport :* 12 km
*Nearest Railway Station :* Allahabad Junction Railway Station
*Distance from Railway Station :* 9.4 km


*IIIT Allahabad Branches In Engineering:*


Electronics and Communication Engineering (4-yr B. Tech)Information Technology (4-yr B. Tech)B.Tech Information Technology & M.Tech Information Technology with Specialisation in Robotics (5-yr B. Tech + M.Tech.)B.Tech Information Technology & M.Tech Information Technology with Specialisation in Software Engineering (5-yr B. Tech + M.Tech.)

*First Round Cut- Off:*

*Quota*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

AI
5 Yrs. Dual degree BTech (ECE) & M.Tech. (EE) Spl. (Micro Electronics)
4414
9318
17171
17976
71329
71329
0
0

AI
5 Yrs. Dual degree BTech (ECE) & MBA (IT)
9134
9144
10262
10262
91411
91411
0
0

AI
5 Yrs. Dual degree BTech (IT) & M.Tech. (IT) Spl. (Bio Informatics)
9330
9781
19559
24785
97926
97926
0
0

AI
5 Yrs. Dual degree BTech (IT) & M.Tech. (IT) Spl. (Cyber Law & Information security)
6420
8692
16514
19460
85533
85533
0
0

AI
5 Yrs. Dual degree BTech (IT) & M.Tech. (IT) Spl. (Human Computer Interaction)
8436
9309
17149
21473
97776
97776
0
0

AI
5 Yrs. Dual degree BTech (IT) & M.Tech. (IT) Spl. (Intelligent Systems)
7750
8749
21261
21618
38816
38816
193523
193523

AI
5 Yrs. Dual degree BTech (IT) & M.Tech. (IT) Spl. (Robotics)
2201
3616
7456
14868
70035
70035
123042
123042

AI
5 Yrs. Dual degree BTech (IT) & M.Tech. (IT) Spl. (Software Engineering)
4244
5524
14030
14483
90478
90478
174814
174814

AI
5 Yrs. Dual degree BTech (IT) & M.Tech. (IT) Spl. (Wireless Communication Engineering)
7827
8739
17717
20943
50613
50613
192452
192452

AI
5 Yrs. Dual degree BTech (IT) & MBA (IT)
5190
7675
14506
20056
94008
94008
127240
127240

AI
5 yrs. Integrated MTech (Bio medical Engineering)
2356
22167
25507
38650
105213
130791
217284
239772

AI
Electronics & Communication Engineering
1703
6607
7838
13833
14852
67468
64124
105807

AI
Information Technology
762
6030
6035
14615
33604
79280
95499
147435



*To get more details of 2nd, 3rd, 4th and spot round cut-off refer the attachments
*
*FEE STRUCTURE :*
*Sl. No.*
*Items of Fee*
*B.Tech. / Dual degree*

*1st Sem.*
*2nd Sem*
*3rd Sem.*
*4th Sem.*
*5th Sem.*
*6th Sem.*
*7th sem.*
*8th Sem*

*A*
*OneTimeFEE*










Admission Fee
2500
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐


Enrolment Fee
1000
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐


Identity Card Fee
1000
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐


Alumni Fund
8000
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐

*B*
*AnnualDues*










Benevolent Fund
1000
‐‐‐
1000
‐‐‐
1000
‐‐‐
1000
‐‐‐


Group Insurance and Student Welfare Fund
1000
‐‐‐
1000
‐‐‐
1000
‐‐‐
1000
‐‐‐


Library Fee
1000
‐‐‐
1000
‐‐‐
1000
‐‐‐
1000
‐‐‐

*C*
*SemesterFees*










Tuition Fee
35000
35000
35000
35000
35000
35000
35000
35000


Hostel rent (Triple Occupancy Rs. 3500/‐) (Double Occupancy & 4 seated room Rs. 4500/‐ ) (Single Occupancy Rs. 9000/‐)
4500
4500
4500
4500
4500
4500
4500
4500


Examination Fee
1000
1000
1000
1000
1000
1000
1000
1000


Grade Card Fee
500
500
500
500
500
500
500
500


Medical Fee
500
500
500
500
500
500
500
500


Mess Fee
12000
12000
12000
12000
12000
12000
12000
12000


*TOTAL*
*69000*
*53500*
*56500*
*53500*
*56500*
*53500*
*56500*
*53500*



* PLACEMENT:* NA*

**IIIT Allahabad Campus & Intra Facilities:*

*Campus:*

The Indian Institute of Information Technology Allahabad (IIIT-A) was established in 1999, as a center of excellence in Information Technology and allied areas. The institute was conferred the Deemed University status by Govt. of India in the year 2000. The Institute thus became empowered to have a perpetual seal and award degrees subsequent to the conduct of its own examinations.

The Institute has been conceived with the ambitious objectives of developing professional expertise and skilled manpower in Information Technology (IT) and related areas. This will enable the country to exploit efficiently emerging opportunities, and meet economic challenges being thrown up by the rapid global IT revolution, which is influencing virtually every area of development and social activity. As an apex nucleating institute in the area of IT, the establishment of IIIT-A, is a major step of Govt. of India towards strengthening the indigenous capability necessary for exploiting profitably and harnessing multi-dimensional facets of IT at all levels, and attaining expertise to enable the country to emerge as a leading player in the global arena.

The institute owes its existence to the vision and untiring efforts of Honble Prof. Murli Manohar Joshi, Union Minister of Human Resource Development, Science and Technology and Ocean Development, GoI. Realizing the vital significance of IT in the years to come, Prof. Joshi, himself a reputed academician, has been instrumental to getting this prestigious project conceived, initiated and executed in record time.The beautiful 100 acre campus, situated at Deoghat, Jhalwa, designed meticulously on the Penrose Geometry pattern, is being further topped by fine landscaping to give an all round soothing effect to create a stimulating environment to indulge in the true pursuit of excellence in the field of Information Technology and Allied Sciences. The campus is envisaged to be a fully residential one, with all its faculty, staff and students housed in different pockets. All academic and residential areas are connected to the Institutess network

*Central library:* 

For the first time in history, all the significant literary, artistic, and scientific works of mankind can be digitally preserved and made freely available, in every corner of the world, for our education, study, and appreciation and that of all our future generations.
Up until now, the transmission of our cultural heritage has depended on limited numbers of copies in fragile media. The fires of Alexandria irrevocably severed our access to any of the works of the ancients. In a thousand years, only a few of the paper documents we have today will survive the ravages of deterioration, loss, and outright destruction. With no more than 10 million unique book and document editions before the year 1900, and perhaps 100 million since the beginning of recorded history, the task of preservation is much larger. With new digital technology, though, this task is within the reach of a single concerted effort for the public good, and this effort can be distributed to libraries, museums, and other groups in all countries.

*IIIT Allahabad Hostel & Mess Facilities:*

The residential campus consists of a mens hostel with capacity for 240 students, womens hostel for 60 students, 40-room air-conditioned guest house and staff residences for senior professors and other staff. Faculty hostels with two-room and one-room units meant for visiting professors are also be provided.

There are separate hostels for men and women, with single rooms (for the senior most batches) and twin sharing rooms. The spacious accommodations are provided with computers, along with 24-hour backup power supply. The hostel mess caters to the students meals. Facilities for recreation and sports like cricket, football, badminton and table tennis are available with more on the way.

The freshmen batches are housed in another hostel situated in Naini, which can accommodate over 200 students.

The students have access to a regular bus service from the Jhalwa campus to central Allahabad (the Nehru Science Centre campus). The bus service also covers the Naini and Civil Lines areas.

*IIIT Allahabad Address:* 

IIIT Allahabad Deoghat, Jhalwa Allahabad - 211012, India.





  Similar Threads: IIIT Kalyani admission 2015, cut off, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Kota admission 2015, cut off, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Delhi btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: NIT Allahabad B.Tech Admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Allahabad admission 2014, cut off, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

----------

